# The Island of Blood: Reference Sheet



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=12600019a

I think it is nice move from GW. I am slightly baffled i must admit.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Why are you baffled? The 'starter set' didn't include this information and so made a fairly shit starter set to new players. Without it, the set was great for people who play already or who are coming across from 40k and can cope with the rules, but not for those who 'starter sets' are normally aimed at.

You would have had to read through the whole rulebook and guess half the equipment/levels of the mage/what the fuck so and so does. They saw the ranting on the net and listened. Good move GW, shame your designers slipped up in the first place though.


----------



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeh, I think this was an out-and-out cock-up on the part of the design team. That sheet should have been in the boxed set as sold, not as a download.

Still, might actually play some IoB battles now...

Cheers, Hywel.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

squeek said:


> Why are you baffled? The 'starter set' didn't include this information and so made a fairly shit starter set to new players. Without it, the set was great for people who play already or who are coming across from 40k and can cope with the rules, but not for those who 'starter sets' are normally aimed at.
> 
> You would have had to read through the whole rulebook and guess half the equipment/levels of the mage/what the fuck so and so does. They saw the ranting on the net and listened. Good move GW, shame your designers slipped up in the first place though.


Well, that explains why GW give away stat-lines for free. It is indeed a good move. Like the new big WHFB rulebook. Even if i don't play WH, i just had to have it.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

"Warlock Engineer Ratchitt" more like Warlock Engineer Ratshit! Am I right guys?


----------

